# How many tanks are too much



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

So since I have gotten into fish keeping, my tank count has increased
3 of my 6 tanks are 10 gallons or less
1 is 22 gallons, 1 is 46 and 1 is 125

I now want another 125 gallon tank...to be a Tang Tank only

My better half thinks I am spending too much time with the fish and all the maintenance

I actually enjoy doing water changes and maintenance on my tanks

is that what is know as MTS Multiple Tank Syndrome? and if so, is it really so bad?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

So many fish, so little room to stock them all!

It can be a problem if you find that you can't maintain them properly, it becomes too expensive, it becomes a drag to work on them or if it starts to interfere with your personal life. Other than these few observations, tank onward!!


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Tank onward is right

new 125 gallon on schedule for the fall...


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

What will you be stocking ?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

well its a makeshift right now, as I have 3 frontosa, 4 white calvus, 2 Julidichromis transcriptus/marlieri hybrid, and one leleupi in my current 125 gallon tank, so that will be a starting point for my tang tank...all fish are about 2 inches or so

I know as the fronts grow they may eat the smaller fish, but that will not be for a while or so

I am still exploring what possible other Tangs I can get...I would like some comps and maybe some more Julis and some more leleupi...all depends on what I can find at my LFS


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

There is a such thing as too many tanks :-?  ????? PLEASE dont tell my wife this!!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

500. As long are you are less than that I wouldn't even worry about it.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

My wife drew the line at 40. But I think I might be able to sneak another one or two into the kids rooms as they get older.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

When it takes more than a day to do weekly maintenance on all the tanks.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

chopsteeks said:


> When it takes more than a day to do weekly maintenance on all the tanks.


If you set up drip overflows and automatic feeders, you can certainly add more tanks without hitting that threshold.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

It only gets better when you start to breed single species in their own tanks.  Then you need a grow out tank. Then another grow out for the first grow out. Minimum 3 tanks for each species!


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

dalto said:


> 500. As long are you are less than that I wouldn't even worry about it.


 :lol: Hilarious I have to agree. That or if your house starts to have mold problems.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

The number of tanks you can have comes down to simple math... this formula really does work, let me prove it to you!

Take the number of tanks you have, Divide that by the inverse of the number of tanks you want,

raised to the power of the number of nights you are willing to have your husband be gone on overnight camping and/or hunting trips. (or alternatively the number of shopping trips with the gold card you are willing to let your wife go on... (You will note that as this number approaches infinity, the spousal constraint factor approaches zero...)

Now take the cosine of this number, and multiply it by the # of gallons in the largest additional tank that you want.

And finally, Divide by 3.

I have 2 tanks. I want 10 tanks. 2 divided by the inverse of 10 = 20.
20 raised to the 10th power is 100 quintillion (yes, after trillion comes quadrillion and then quintillion... I promise!) as I believe I can tolerate up to 10 nights for my husband to be gone on overnight camp trips...

the cosine of this number is 0.1736481, multiplied by 180 gallons = 31.26

And finally, 31.26 divided by three is... wait for it...

10.4188906

Now, remember that I told you I wanted 10 tanks?

Well, then, the MATH Proves Without A Shadow Of A Doubt That We Should be Able To Have As Many Tanks As We Want.. and then some! But... we're gonna pay for them, folks...


----------



## kd5exp (Mar 21, 2014)

No such thing


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

hisplaceresort1 said:


> The number of tanks you can have comes down to simple math... this formula really does work, let me prove it to you!
> 
> Take the number of tanks you have, Divide that by the inverse of the number of tanks you want,
> 
> ...


 :lol: Got a kick out of this...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out this Video and see if it applies to you!

I saw this on another forum and got a kick out of it.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

very good


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

:lol: ...that is hilarious!


----------

